# Office 365 >  >  Input in PowerPivot via OData - Json format

## arthurcomulas

Hello
I have one more simple question, can PowerPivot get the data from a OData feed in json format..

----------


## Andy Pope

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...odata-and-json

----------

